
Origin of Wireless Security: the Marconi Radio Hack of 1903 - Thorondor
http://hackaday.com/2017/03/02/great-hacks-of-history-the-marconi-radio-hack-1903/
======
empressplay
Nevil Maskelyne: The world's first electronic communications troll.

~~~
astrodust
..-. .. .-. ... -!

------
intrasight
Fun to read a security hacking story from 1903

------
mxuribe
That was a very interesting story!

------
basicplus2
There was a court case in the US where Marconi's essential patents on radio
transmission were refuted as everything in them were already patented by
Tesla.

Marconi was a student and assistant of Tesla for a time and decided to steal
his work and go into business for himself.

Unfortunately this is not widely understood and Marconi is still widely
thought to have invented radio when in fact it was Tesla.

~~~
kodfodrasz
If this would be /pol/ would I be seeing a Serbian flag? ;)

~~~
basicplus2
[http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/ll_whoradio.html](http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/ll_whoradio.html)

